# Smashed 2 x Subtank mini's!!!!



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

Just home from graft, parked my car. Got out car, went to grab my gear. Walked out garage and wasnt looking where i was going... tripped over my own feet and kit went flying outa my hand 
2 x ijust2 with subtanks came crashing down...

Felt like I was in slow motion as I tried to rescue my airborne kit...

Sadly I was not fast enough and crash kaput goes my gear.....

If anyone around Durban has cheap tanks for sale, please lemme know as I need a new tank asap.

Sad sad afternoon in my household, feels like I just lost the lotto


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/4/16)

Oh, hell no. That shite's not right.

Feel for ya, brother.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Just home from graft, parked my car. Got out car, went to grab my gear. Walked out garage and wasnt looking where i was going... tripped over my own feet and kit went flying outa my hand
> 2 x ijust2 with subtanks came crashing down...
> 
> Felt like I was in slow motion as I tried to rescue my airborne kit...
> ...



@Sickboy77 I have 2 subtanks for you.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sickboy77 I have 2 subtanks for you.


Hey @Rob Fisher, how much?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, how much?



Free...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 21


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Free...


Dude, u are a legend of all legends.

Im based in umhlanga, will be in morningside tomoz sometime. Please pm me ur number so I can contact u


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Dude, u are a legend of all legends.
> 
> Im based in umhlanga, will be in morningside tomoz sometime. Please pm me ur number so I can contact u



Will do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sickboy77 I have 2 subtanks for you.


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Free...


What a top bloke 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## moey0208 (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Free...



Legend! People with great hearts receive great blessings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Happy Days @Sickboy77! Both tanks have spare glass replacements! So you should have 4 SubTanks now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Deckie (14/4/16)

@Rob Fisher, that was truly a great gesture ... A true legend & even bigger gentleman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Days @Sickboy77! Both tanks have spare glass replacements! So you should have 4 SubTanks now.
> View attachment 51330


U are a LEGEND!!!! thank you so much

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (14/4/16)

@Rob Fisher what a legend. Good on you man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (14/4/16)

Awesome going Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/4/16)

You giving away my gold subtank 

Just joking, nice one Mr. Fisher.....true Gentleman and kind soul

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/4/16)

Awesomeness .. I'm even feeling the love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/4/16)

Holy shit that gold stm looks good. I need to get my hands on a stm 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarred Karp (14/4/16)

This is what be a vape community is about! Helping each other out just to keep oaks off of the stinkies ! I love this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/4/16)

Rob's rescue ! 

Amazing !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (15/4/16)

Brilliant Dr. Fisher, what a great gesture. Gotta love this forum and fantastic members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (15/4/16)

These acts of pure generosity never cease to amaze me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (15/4/16)

@Rob Fisher you are the man. @Sickboy77 those subtank pieces what are you gong to do with them?

I would be interested please, If you are getting rid of them PM me


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/4/16)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher you are the man. @Sickboy77 those subtank pieces what are you gong to do with them?
> 
> I would be interested please, If you are getting rid of them PM me


Hi @kimbo, the only thing left of the tanks that actually work are the drip tips.... the bases airflow rings are badly bent. 

If I come across any spares, you will be the first in line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (15/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Hi @kimbo, the only thing left of the tanks that actually work are the drip tips.... the bases airflow rings are badly bent.
> 
> If I come across any spares, you will be the first in line


thank you


----------



## Clouder (15/4/16)

Nice one OOM @Rob Fisher !! *EPIC EPICNESS!*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/4/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the tanks, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/4/16)

This gclapton coil is wicked!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/4/16)

Just setup this tank, seems to have a load more airflow than any others ive used...
Thanks again @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Just setup this tank, seems to have a load more airflow than any others ive used...
> Thanks again @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 51520



Yip the build quality isn't as good and I'm sure this is a clone despite the false advertising of it on Fasttech!


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the build quality isn't as good and I'm sure this is a clone despite the false advertising of it on Fasttech!


Yea, think its a clone. The base u can see straight through as well, actually liking it alot as airflow seems a lot more than the original. Also the rba doesnt let the tank screw on, the rubber on rba is to narrow to allow tank shaft to fit in. Minor little issues that can be sorted out. Very appreciative @Rob Fisher, loving my subbies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/4/16)

Thought id share this, @Rob Fisher I did a little diy on the white tank

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MoeB786 (20/4/16)

@Rob Fisher is a champion  His truly an amazing guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thought id share this, @Rob Fisher I did a little diy on the white tank
> View attachment 51845



Stunning! Good job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

